# I think that you are going to like this website (knit and crochet)



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.crochetandknitting.com/patterns.htm


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> www.crochet and Knitting.com/patterns.htm


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Dimples16 said:


> www.crochetand Knitting.com/patterns.htm


Your link is not clickable.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Your link is not clickable.


How do I get it to click?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.crochetandknitting.com/patterns.htm


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> http://www.crochetandknitting.com/patterns.htm


thanks for fixing it for me.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Lot of nice looking patterns and seem easy to read and work up.
Thank you for the site.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you. Great site


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

thank you


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, some nice looking patterns


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for the link


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## jaygee28 (Jan 16, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> Your link is not clickable.


I had no trouble. Just click on her post and voila, there it is!
Thank you, it looks good. Will bookmark it.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jaygee28 said:


> I had no trouble. Just click on her post and voila, there it is!
> Thank you, it looks good. Will bookmark it.


Yes, because she repaired it.....


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Your Welcome. Actually someone fixed it for me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Bookmarked it. Thanks


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the website.


----------



## MollyB10 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

